# Police Officer Jason Ellis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jason Ellis*

Bardstown Police Department, Kentucky

End of Watch: Saturday, May 25, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 33
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/25/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jason Ellis was shot and killed on an exit ramp from the Bluegrass Parkway shortly before 2:50 am.

A citizen called 911 at 2:53 am to report that an officer and had been fatally struck by a vehicle. A Kentucky State Police trooper responded to the scene and discovered that Officer Ellis had been shot. Officer Ellis was en route home at the time following his shift and was in uniform driving a marked vehicle. It is believed that he may have stopped behind another vehicle on the ramp, but did not radio dispatchers of the stop.

The subject who shot him remains at large.

Officer Ellis had served with the Bardstown Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Rick McCubbin
Bardstown Police Department
212 Nelson County Plaza
Bardstown, KY 40004

Phone: (502) 348-6811

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21789-police-officer-jason-ellis#ixzz2ULwypGXh


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Ellis


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir. May the sack of shit rot in Hell


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Ellis.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

